

Show HN: Cloudsnap, an integration platform for developers - colinloretz
http://cloudsnap.com

======
face7hill
Cool landing page. I really like the little interactive shell you have there
as well. I watched your video but it seems kind of long at eight minutes. I
know you have a lot to talk about and demo so it's not easy. Good stuff
though.

------
jmschechter
Very cool - I absolutely love the interactive demo

------
simplerichard
Great team. Great execution.

